# Modified Warrior Diet



## chicken_hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

By Michael Keck


This article is intended to give a brief background of the original Warrior Diet and provide a consolidated source for the recommendations and guidelines of my modifications. It is not intended to be a detailed scientific reference article, so please don’t look for that aspect. We can discuss the science at a later time or through the Q&A. I do appreciate all the interest I’ve received through the Q&A and I look forward to continuing to help everyone that writes in!

The Warrior Diet is a concept originally developed by Ori Hofmekler, whom also released a book by the same name. In it, he outlines the general concepts and ideas upon which the diet was based. His primary goal was developing a lean, athletic “warrior” body as seen in the times of the Romans and Greeks and doing so in a manner that promoted health and well being.

Ori’s original work is excellent for anyone looking for a simple, healthy, easy, and feel-good diet, while dropping some bodyfat in the process. In its original form, it works well for the average Joe, but for athletes and strength sport competitors – it needs some modification.

Ori recommends periods of underfeeding and overfeeding. He claims that this style of eating is most natural to us as hunter/gatherers, and warriors were active and working during the day with little time or available food to eat. The Greek and Roman warriors usually set up camp at night and that is when they would feast, refueling themselves for another day of battle. This system works well with our body’s natural tendencies, following CNS output patterns and circadian rhythms. The underfeeding portion keeps us in the sympathetic nervous system (the fight or flight system) which is perfect for being alert and ready for battle or hunting your food. The overfeeding portion triggers the parasympathetic system, which lets you rest and digest your feast and recover for the next day.

This is all good and well for folks of days past, but what about today? How does this fit our busy lifestyles and demands as strength athletes? Exceptionally well is the answer!

I want you to think about going to train after eating a thanksgiving dinner and how you normally feel after crushing a copious amount of food. Ready to train? I didn’t think so. You’re ready to take a nap and that is the power of the parasympathetic nervous system. Your body is much better suited to train in an underfed state. You’ll see what this looks like in the meal plans below.

For athletes, especially sports that are explosively oriented like football, track and field, basketball, MMA, baseball in some cases, and strength athletes, I found that there was too much margin for error when eating by feel as Ori recommends in his book. This aspect certainly applies to the fellow bodybuilders out there. There needed to be an emphasis on more protein and selectively timed carbohydrate intake with a steady source of healthy dietary fats. Certain supplements like BCAA’s and hydrolyzed whey play an important role here. This is where the tweaking comes in. Ori wasn’t concerned with maximal muscle mass and strength/explosiveness, but I am and you are. With some guidelines set for certain goals, be it a recomposition effect, pure fat loss or a mass gaining phase, it gives the trainee a more adjustable plan where modifications can be measured and monitored and the outcome tailored to the specific goal.

This approach also allows for the body to take in the bulk of its calories when it needs them most – during and after training. When you’re finished training, it’s the perfect time to refuel and give your body the building blocks it needs to come back stronger for the next session.

With the adjustments I’ve made, there’s more of an emphasis on macro counting vs. calorie counting. They may seem the same to some people, but I assure you that they are quite different.  A mixture of 70% protein and 30% carbohydrate will elicit a much different response in your body and on your physique than a mixture of 70% carbohydrate and 30% protein, yet the calorie content of each mixture is the exact same. I have accounted for this with the meal plans that follow. These plans are not the only that I’ve developed or used, but they are the base plans for the three major goals most often encountered: muscle gain, fat loss and body recomposition.

Regarding food choices, it is best to consume whole, unprocessed foods on this (or any plan), however I do understand that sometimes you just go with what you can get, clean or not and that is ok from time to time. Eating “dirty” food also has its place when someone is really struggling to put on weight or just doesn’t have the appetite to throw down enough clean calories during the day. If this is your case, don’t feel too bad for the occasional cheeseburger or slice of pizza. The underfeeding foods need to be light and easily digested. Save the heavier stuff for the overfeeding portion of the day.

Remember, these are just guidelines and a good starting point to base your numbers off of. Each person will need to find the right ratios that work for them.

The plans below are for afternoon training sessions. For morning trainees, I recommend consuming ¾ of your pre/during/post workout meal and resuming underfeeding from there until it is time to feast at night.

I look forward to everyone’s feedback and I certainly appreciate everyone that has written in after having success with this approach. Train hard, eat smart and become the best you can!






























Fat Loss Plan
180-pound Male
Weight Training Day

Carbohydrates: 1-1.5 grams per pound of body weight
Protein: 1.5–2 grams per pound of body weight
Fats: 0.25-0.5 grams per pound of body weight
Non-weight training day


Carbohydrates: 0-0.25 gram per pound of body weight
Protein: 1.5–2 grams per pound of body weight
Fats: 0.5-0.75 grams per pound of body weight











Sample Fat Loss Meal Plan – Training Day Evening Workout

Rise at 6-7AM
9-11AM: Underfeeding Meal 1

5g BCAA- Optional but helpful
6oz 0% fat Greek Yogurt
3g fish oil
12-2PM: Underfeeding Meal 2

5g BCAA – again optional
1 scoop low carb protein powder or 2oz lean meat
1oz raw almonds
4-5PM: Pre-workout Meal

5g BCAA- optional
1 scoop low carb protein powder
1 slice Ezekiel bread
5-7PM: Train

During Training

1 scoop low carb protein powder
Post workout

1 scoop low carb protein powder
50g Swedish Oat starch/Waxy maize/Maltose/Dextrose/8oz sweet potato
Main Feeding or “Feast” 1 hour later and last until 1 hour before bed

14oz cooked chicken breast or 14oz top round steak
2 scoops casein based protein powder
3g Fish Oil
1 Food for Life Brown Rice bread english muffin drizzled with 1tbsp honey
8oz cooked sweet potato
2tbsp natural peanut butter
1tbsp coconut oil
Daily totals

Protein     270g       1.5g/lb
Carbs       180         1g/lb
Fats          45          .25g/lb
Total Calories: 2,340*

*Trace macros were not counted in totals (For example: did not count fats in english muffins)

Mass Building Plan
180-pound Male
Weight Training Day

Carbohydrates: 2–4 grams per pound of body weight
Protein: 1–1.25 grams per pound of body weight
Fat: trace
Non Weight Training Day

Carbohydrates: 1–2 grams per pound of body weight
Protein: 1.5–2 grams per pound of body weight
Fat: 0.25-0.5 grams per pound of body weight

Sample Mass Building Meal Plan – Training Day: Evening workout


Rise at 6-7AM

9-11AM: Underfeeding Meal 1

5g BCAA – Optional but helpful
6oz 0% fat Greek Yogurt
½ scoop low carb protein
3g fish oil
12-2PM: Underfeeding Meal 2

5g BCAA- again optional
1 scoop low carb protein powder or 2oz lean meat
1 medium apple
Pre-workout meal at 4-5pm
5g BCAA- optional
1.5 scoops low carb protein powder
1/2 cup uncooked measure rolled oats or 1 large apple/orange
5-7PM: Train

During workout

1.5 scoops low carb protein powder
25g  Swedish Oat starch/Waxy maize/Maltose/Dextrose
Post workout

2 scoops low carb protein powder
75g Swedish Oat starch/Waxy maize/Maltose/Dextrose/8oz sweet potato
Main Feeding or “Feast” 1 hour later and last until 1 hour before bed

12oz cooked chicken or Tilapia
6 brown rice cakes
12oz cooked sweet potato
1 cup Cascadian Farm Organic Oats and Honey granola cereal
Daily Totals

Carbs   360     2g/lb
Pro       270     1.5g/lb
Fats      trace
Calories – 2,709*

*Not including trace fats or other macros

Recomposition Effect Plan
Weight Training Day

Carbohydrates: 1-1.5 grams per pound of body weight
Protein: 1.5-2 grams per pound of body weight
Fats: 0.4-0.75 grams per pound of body weight
Non-weight training day


Carbohydrates: 5-.75 gram per pound of body weight
Protein: 1.5–2 grams per pound of body weight
Fats: 0.75-1 grams per pound of body weight
Recomposition Effect Sample Meal Plan Evening Workout

Rise at 6-7AM

9-11AM: Underfeeding Meal 1

5g BCAA- Optional but helpful
6oz 0% fat Greek Yogurt or 4 egg whites
1 Tbsp flax seeds or .5 Tbsp olive oil
12-2PM: Underfeeding Meal 2

5g BCAA- again optional
1 scoop low carb protein powder or 2oz lean meat
1oz raw pecans
4-5PM: Pre-workout Meal

5g BCAA- optional
1 scoop low carb protein powder
1 medium orange/grapefruit
1oz raw almonds
5-7PM: Train

During workout

1 scoop low carb protein powder
Post workout

1 scoop low carb protein powder
50g Swedish Oat starch/Waxy maize/Maltose/Dextrose/8oz sweet potato
Main Feeding or “Feast” 1 hour later and last until 1 hour before bed
14oz cooked ground turkey breast or 14oz top flank steak
1.5 cup cooked brown rice pasta
2 scoops casein based protein powder
3g Fish Oil
8oz cooked sweet potato
1.5 Tbsp natural almond butter
1 Tbsp Walnut or Avocado Oil
Daily Totals

Protein     270g       1.5g/lb
Carbs       180         1g/lb
Fats          70          .4g/lb
Calories:  2,565*


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 25, 2014)

I will say, the Warrior diet is pretty effective for guys like me who lack the discipline or desire to prep and eat chicken 18X a week.

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 25, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I will say, the Warrior diet is pretty effective for guys like me who lack the discipline or desire to prep and eat chicken 18X a week.
> 
> Hawk



HAHAHAHA! You know what though, this might work really well for my girl... She gets hungry as shit at night but also needs to eat enough to keep her energy levels good during the day (teacher).  I think I'll bring this up to her.  Thanks Hawk


----------



## Marshall (Apr 25, 2014)

I've done that diet before, it's a good maintenance diet imo. Especially if you have a busy job during the day and eating isn't convenient.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 26, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> HAHAHAHA! You know what though, this might work really well for my girl... She gets hungry as shit at night but also needs to eat enough to keep her energy levels good during the day (teacher).  I think I'll bring this up to her.  Thanks Hawk




That's why it works for me. I stay busy with my contracting business all day then have a meal PRW/Train/PWO Meal then done...been working well.
In two weeks I am down 256 to 251 although I hit 248.5 which is my final goal.

Maybe one more week.

Hawk


----------

